# Weapon R Hyper intake



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

I plan on purchasing the Weapon R Hyper Intake which mike young purchased before the place racing CAI...i just want that deep engine performance sound that sounds good at 5500 rpms but will the Weapon R Hyper intake do that for me?? How was the sound for the 1.6?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well i seen it and i would say go for it but i say you save a little more money and get a CAI. More HP.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey tekno..have you seen it or heard it? because i just want to know if it changes the stock dramatically with the hyper intake because i just want deep sound at hi revs


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I use the Hyper intake with a Dragon filter and it's a dramatic improvement over stock. However, had I not gotten such a great deal on it all, I would definately have gone for a PR or HS CAI. I can notice some heat wash on the intake and the piping gets pretty warm after 30 minutes or so. But for a WAI, it's a nice piece.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

thanks man....but i wanna know how it sounds at like 4500-5000 rpms, thanks.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

anyone who can give me their opinion, i want a deep tone at high revs, 4500-5000 or so...is this the way to go? cause i dont have the money for CAI. I went backwards and got exhaust before intake and right when it hits 3000 rpms, that very high engine sound starts going..i need a deep performance tone and i looked into Weapon R.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

For about the same price as the weapon-r i would get the Injen intake instead, it looks like a better built unit and comes with a k & n filter vs. the foam filter. Both will give you a deep growl at 3000 rpms and up...


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got the Hyper intake and it does sound really good. I swapped the Weaopon-R filter with a K&N though, and like it a little better, but the foam one was just fine. I just like K&N's better.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lets put it this way... your stock intake sucks... it makes barely any noise.... what you want is to hear a loud groul... it is made by a resonating METAL pipe.. if your intake is just the intake adapter, and filter.. dont expect a hella bad sound...just go for the CAI.. throw in 40 more bucks.. its soooooooo worht it..


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

It's true that a CAI will give you more of a deep throaty sound and more power, but my pop charger has a pretty nasty growl at wot too.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

yeah i am getting a CAI soon but for now my pop charger does have a nasty lil growl when at about 3/4 WOT.


----------



## AILEN (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been using Weapon R Hyper Intake for a few years now. They do the job.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

this thread is over 7 years old . . .


----------

